# Introducing Strider...



## 19Delta (Jan 20, 2010)

Well, the deposit we mailed sent back in December, finally turned into a real Vizsla Puppy. He was born on 14 May, and we picked him up on the 4th of July weekend. His registered name is Mira's Saber Six, call name of Strider. He is our first pup, and we couldn't be happier with him. The kids and wife are all in love with him and he is fitting into our family perfectly.
Here are some pix of the lil guy.


























Cheers,
Tim


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Great pics... congrats on your new little guy.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

I especially love the second pic. What an adorable face! 

I know it's been said over and over again, but really, take as many photos and videos as possible of him at this teeny tiny age - they grow so fast. Congratulations!


----------



## maple (Jul 22, 2010)

Congrats on the new puppy! He is adorable. My boyfriend and I are getting our Vizsla (named Maple) in a few weeks. She is now 4 weeks old, and we'll be visiting her (and her brother and sister's) this weekend. I can't even begin to tell you how excited for this I am! I have been dying over all the photo's posted, and I've literally been counting down the days until we can bring Maple home!

Let us know how he settles in! I need all the advice and tips I can get in a few weeks.


----------

